# Naxos, Weiss & Bob Barto



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

Robert Barto recorded 11 vols of Weiss's lute music, issued by Naxos. The last was recorded in 2010. I presume the series has now ended. Can anybody confirm that? And does anyone know if those 11 comprise all of Weiss's surviving lute music, or was the series terminated because of some other reason? The series, for anyone who has not listened to it, is wonderful - as is, naturally, Weiss's music.


----------



## burnabyguitar (Jul 11, 2020)

why not confirm with Robert Barto directly? I also like Weiss' music, no matter on lute or on a modern guitar


----------



## Ralf Hutter (Mar 21, 2018)

Barto's set consists of the just recordings from the "London Manuscript" alone. There are lots of other recorded Weiss solo lute compositions available. Supposedly, he wrote over 800 Sonatas.

I'd suggest starting here for some good info:

https://www.slweiss.de/index.php?lang=eng


----------



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi - tks for the response, and sri for lateness of reply: I don't attend this forum as often as I should.
I did try to contact Mr Barto via Naxos and (I think - it was a while ago) his website, but he never responded. I was a little disappointed, as i mentioned a friend we had in common. Still, as Ralf Hutter on this thread (and other correspondents in other forums) point out, there as a large amount of Weiss's music not yet recorded. It's sad that either Barto or Naxos have stopped their series - if they have indeed stopped. Maybe it's paused for some reason or other


----------

